# Auction Comming Up



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Wanted to share this with all you tractor collectors. This sale is located about 35 miles from me. I also have a stake in this as I have 4 tractors listed myself, by sale day I may have a couple of others.

I will try to post the sale bill, but incase it don't work I will post the location of it also.
It is the Nov. 13th sale
<img src =http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/images/1113-jcase900.jpg>

http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/_private/index.html

<img src =http://www.midwestauctions.com/weishaar/_private/index.html>

Click Here To Print Auctions

Elson Implement Collectible & Antique Tractor

NO SMALL ITEMS - TRACTORS ONLY!

Location: Belle Fourche, SD - From Junction of
Highway 85 and 212 - west on 212 - 1 1/2 miles - north side of road.

SAT., NOV. 13, 2004
Starting at 11:00 a.m. MT
AUCTIONEER'S NOTE: Elson Implement will be offering nearly 60 tractors at public auction. These tractors are subject to prior sale up to 3 days before sale, so inventory may change. Elson Implement specializes in collectible tractors and machinery parts and inventory may be viewed. (Including sale day tractors) at www.ElsonImplement.com - SD Sales Tax will apply.

Lunch will be available

CASE TRACTORS


Case 600 - #8105 351, diesel, PTO

Case 900 - #B812 3895, good dash,
2 hydraulics, straight, good rubber
Case 900 - #B-8148355
Case 500 - #8037600, diesel, runs good, sharp
Case DC4 - #5611009 - complete
Case DC4 - #5610321 - complete, not running, with Eagle hitch
Case VAC - #4931084, narrow, complete
Case 930 CK, - #8199128, standard, runs
Case L - #L323260
Case LA - #5331613 - gas, engine turns
Case S - standard

FORD TRACTORS


8N Ford with loader and rear blade
8N Ford - 1952 - overhauled and sharp
8N Ford - runs good
2N Ford - runs good
2N Ford with loader, shifter problem, runs good
2N Ford with loader, runs good
9N Ford #17598, runs good
841 Ford Power Master

MM TRACTORS


MM M5 - #17104942 - propane, adjust front, good rubber, engine turns
MM G900 Wheatland #29703019 - runs good, diesel
MM UB #05804064 - wide front, runs
MM U - #UTU-0114902349, hydraulic, gas, complete
MM G
MM U
MM Z

STATIONERY ENGINE & TRUCK


1940 Chevrolet truck,
restoration special, no title

JD 1 1/2 Stationary engine,
model type E, sharp!

See You At
The Auction!

IHC TRACTORS


IH 660
IH WD6 - #WDEK39867, runs with DuAl loader
IH W6 - #WVK 4077WI - not running
IH W9 - engine not stuck
IH W6 - #BK2949I WI - complete, except for head, straight
IH W9 - #CB53552W12B - hydraulic, good rubber, straight, stuck
IH 650 diesel - unknown
McCormick 10-20 - #KC144415 - not running, but complete, except side curtains
IH Farmall A #29567 - parts missing
McCormick W30 #WB259-20P - complete, not running
IH 300 Utility #23359SJ - TA, runs good, quick hitch

JOHN DEERE TRACTORS

JD 720 diesel, #7221040, PS, rockshaft, factory wide front, straight, runs good, pony
needs work
JD G, #19448, rockshaft, not running, complete
JD B, #B240885, good rubber, runs
JD AR, #274453, runs
JD A, #450931 - complete, except carb
JD B, #50723 - complete except mag
JD 60, #6018402 - runs, factory wide round front end, straight, gas
JD 60, #6055306, runs, factory wide round front end, runs good, no rear fenders, 18.4 X 34 rears
JD MT, #MT19100 - looks and runs good
JD 620, #6214767 - PS, gas, looks and runs good, factory 3 pt., square wide front
JD 730 Diesel, standard, runs good
JD 830 Diesel, runs good

OTHER TRACTORS



Oliver Cletrac - #ADSZ526, diesel, not stuck
Oliver Cletrac - #DGH 3E 062, XC Hercules engine
Oliver Super 88 - #10575-801, diesel, runs
MH 44 - #44DS 5820, diesel, runs good
MF 97 - #23705213, diesel, runs good, 6 cylinder
AC WC - #165361, complete

OWNER:
ELSON IMPLEMENT
Belle Fourche, SD • 1-605-892-2795


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Just a reminder that this auction is this Saturday. You might check out the autioneers site to see if there are any changes. They did have the wrong start time but it was corrected some time ago. I sure would be willing to bid or get additional information for those that will be unable to attend. I can store any of them till spring if that would help.
Thanks
caseman-d


----------

